# Is this an OK area of NY?



## 1927 (Jan 13, 2008)

I dont bknow naything about Brooklyn so could someone please tell me if this is and OK area to stay. Thanks.

http://maps.google.com/?q=loc%3A+Sterling+Place+at+5+&+6+Ave.+Brooklyn+NY+US


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2008)

I haven't been through that particular stretch but Prospect Park to the south is very pleasant and Fort Greene to the north seemed alright.

Bit of a duff place to stay though. I'd imagine it would be like staying in East Ham or something.

By the way, if you select street view from that Google page you can 'drive' through the streets of the 'hood and take a look at all the buildings as you virtually toodle along.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 13, 2008)

Would this be a better bet Ed?http://maps.google.com/?q=loc%3A+Kent+at+South+11th+Brooklyn+NY+US


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2008)

It's a bit post-industrial around that part but you're only a short walk from Bedford Ave, Williamsburg and Greenpoint (to the east of W'Burg bridge), so I'd definitely rather go for it.

Williamsburg used to be just about street-crime free, but the recent influx of wad-waving yuppies has led to a fair increase in muggings.

It's still relatively safe as fuck though - we were wandering all around that area last month with no problems at all.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## D (Jan 14, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> I haven't been through that particular stretch but Prospect Park to the south is very pleasant and Fort Greene to the north seemed alright.
> 
> Bit of a duff place to stay though. I'd imagine it would be like staying in East Ham or something.
> 
> By the way, if you select street view from that Google page you can 'drive' through the streets of the 'hood and take a look at all the buildings as you virtually toodle along.



Actually, the first one is right around the corner from Southpaw (125 5th Ave, off Sterling), where we saw Dar Williams.  It's in Park Slope/Prospect Heights - a great area.

The second one is a bit of a no-man's land.  It's called Gerritsen Beach and I actually think Keen Court is a bit of a hike from any subway.  It's not in Williamsburg.

Neighborhood one: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prospect_Heights,_Brooklyn
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Park_Slope

Neighborhood two: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerritsen_Beach,_Brooklyn

Oooh, check out this article (a few years old):

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9C06EFDC143FF933A05751C1A9649C8B63

1927, if you want to send me the CL links or whatever you're looking at, I'm happy to give my opinion.

According to hopstop.com the Q train is the nearest train for Gerritsen Beach and it's still a minimum of 25-30 minutes of walking from the train station to the place on Keen Court.

I know which one I'd choose!


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2008)

D said:
			
		

> Actually, the first one is right around the corner from Southpaw (125 5th Ave, off Sterling), where we saw Dar Williams.  It's in Park Slope/Prospect Heights - a great area.


Ah right - yeah, that was a nice area, but it was a fair schlep out!


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 29, 2008)

editor said:


> Ah right - yeah, that was a nice area, but it was a fair schlep out!



From where  600 yards from the M & R trains at Union St or a similar distance from the B & Q trains at 7th Avenue or the 2 and 3 trains at Bergen Street.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2008)

lang rabbie said:


> From where  600 yards from the M & R trains at Union St or a similar distance from the B & Q trains at 7th Avenue or the 2 and 3 trains at Bergen Street.


Err, from the decent bars, clubs and cafes.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 29, 2008)

go to red hook


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> go to red hook


Now that _is_ miles out and a bastard to get to. I like it there though.


----------



## markb28970 (Feb 2, 2008)

I stayed around the corner in October on Carlton Avenue (just off Flatbush).  The area is very safe even at night, decent reasonable priced bars and restaurants and a different vibe to Manhattan.  Accomodation is much cheaper here and walking distance to many different subway lines. 

Prospect Park down the road near the army plaza subway is nice too.

Go for it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 22, 2008)

editor said:


> Now that _is_ miles out and a bastard to get to. I like it there though.



If I could live in NY thats where I'd go... (unless that palatial apartment overlooking Central Park came up)


----------



## ethel (Feb 22, 2008)

one of my friends lives there. i really should go and visit her again


----------

